# New Ice Suite



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

In the market for a new ice fishing suite. What's your opinion on the best? Some brands I've looked at, Striker, Ice Armor (idigear), Clam, Vexilar, Frabill, Cabelas.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stryker float suits first, then any other suit that floats.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the blue ice armor suit. I love the bibs, but the jacket isn't very warm.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Stryker Hardwater 

Or 

If looking for best value floating suit check out the anorakk sikre suit for $250 http://www.glensoutdoors.com/anorak...ce-suit.html?gclid=COj1gOzvg8oCFZOBaQodUnQPZw


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

If you are not looking for a floating suit, check out sportsmans guide suits. I have one going on 5 yrs, and still going strong. 
I got mine for under $200 for the jacket and bibs. 

Actually just checked the website. You could get the parka and bibs for $96. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the Stryker Predator suit, really like it. Had Artic Armour and it was ok, lasted 5 years, fleece lining made it difficult to put on and take off.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I have the blue ice armor suit. I love the bibs, but the jacket isn't very warm.


You are right about that, basically just a windbreaker that is still not totally wind proof, lol? I had to wear a down jacket under mine when fishing outside.

I bought the Striker Hardwater last year , I was dubious about the bulky feel, but so far I love them


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

http://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/winter-suits/


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd buy the suit that fits best and is most comfortable. For me it was Striker Predator. If I found something I liked better...that didn't float, I'd wear a life jacket,which I still do while traveling ....even with the float suit.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have the Striker Predator suit and I love it. Super warm, floats, and will keep you dry on those snowy days! Even on the coldest days last year I only wore blue jeans a t-shirt and a sweatshirt under it and was very comfortable several miles out on the Saginaw bay.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Striker hands down


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Striker predator best suit I've owned !


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm cheap so I went to General Jims and bought some gore-Tex pants and jacket. Think i paid $50 for it all. I've owned them for 8 or 9 years and after fishing hard water and open water and doing a lot of framing and roofing It is still 100% waterproof, wind proof and very lightweight. Even on cold days I just put a few layers on underneath. But when I save up the money the Stryker float suit will be my next purchase.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

msfcarp said:


> You are right about that, basically just a windbreaker that is still not totally wind proof, lol? I had to wear a down jacket under mine when fishing outside.
> 
> I bought the Striker Hardwater last year , I was dubious about the bulky feel, but so far I love them


If its below 20 i throw on the carhart. The bibs are very warm and comfortable though.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Arctic armor plus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the Frabill I2 jacket and bibs, absolutely love them.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I have the blue ice armor suit. I love the bibs, but the jacket isn't very warm.


Copy that on jacket, but with layers it works great.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

chemo13 said:


> Copy that on jacket, but with layers it works great.


That's true, but I got tired of layering and bought the striker, easier to transition between fishing outside/inside


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I love my Striker Hardwater. Only complaint is I still overheat pretty easily even with just base layers. I move around a lot though. Definitely very warm and I get cold easier than anyone I know.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm going on my tenth year with my Arctic Armor suit and it will likely be the last. It has been good to me, kept me warm etc but to many things wearing out on it in that time (zipper is damn near impossible to start, one of the snaps came off and just general material wear).

That said I'm gonna be getting a Styrker Coat and Bibs ASAP. The are gonna be atleast as warm as the Arctic Armor (from what I have seen trying them on) and the material seems much more durable that the more recent Arctic Armor stuff. Only down fall will be physical weight.

J-


----------

